# Rhodiola, Cordyceps, Ashwaganda



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Rhodiola increases serotonin, dopamine and inhibits acetycholine breakdown.

Cordyceps increase dopamine and noradrenaline

Ashwaganda has gaba like properties.

How are your experience with these supplements. 

For example ashwaganda also inhibits serotonin production so it may not be good for you if you have depression. Also it suppresses dopamin receptors in brain.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Been using rhodiola for a while but you have to cycle it or it losses effect. I'm going to toy with cordyceps next....In the meanwhile, I'm reading great things about Royal Jelly and its neuro-protective effects.


----------



## Lauras (Jan 17, 2010)

*Cordyceps*

I found this site while researching possible side effects of cordyceps. I started taking it to help relieve an autoimmune disease. I'd take it with my evening meal and at night, horrible nightmares would ensue. I'd wake up with my heart beating very hard and the feeling I was going to die!!! Eventually, I'd go back to sleep only to be assailed by another nightmare and the feeling of doom! These were unlike any nightmares I'd ever had!

The same thing happend the following day when, again, I took the recommended dose of cordyceps with my dinner, so I stopped.

Reading your post, it makes sense! If dopamine and noradrenaline are increased (my body is highly sensitive) then the symptoms I experienced make sense.

Thought I'd share in case it helps someone else, since most sites claim there are no side effects whatsoever.

As for Rhodiola, when I took it in the past I found it had a calming effect, but it was very subtle, perhaps this is because I do not have anxiety.


----------



## pauly p (Sep 14, 2013)

*nightmares, heart pounding etc*

I tried cordyceps. Same thing, heart pounding , anxiety, even made me feel angry. Actually, any things like Qo10 , ginseng, and even B vitamins 'cause me anxiety and heart probelms. My blood pressure has always been low and I have always had a wheat gluten sensitivity and 5th lumbar blockages. than one day a terryfying life event happened. Once in december 2011, and once more in November /Dec 2012. Now I'm just not afraid of anything. I think only s few rare people freak out on these things that the rest of the world seems so eager to jump into. :teeth


----------

